
The Slippery Slope to Violent Extremism – A game from the FBI - kiernanmcgowan
https://cve.fbi.gov/whatis/?state=blameSection1
======
bediger4000
People who have had corporate jobs will find this all too familiar: it looks
and feels like the on-line training that's required yearly at large
corporations, and gives "compliance" a bad name.

If that's not bad enough, there's deeper problems. Who is the FBI to decide if
some group is using faulty logic to decide that the group is being repressed?
The FBI was part and parcel of the repression of African-americans as late as
40 years ago, as far as the public info goes. The FBI has unlawfully
surveilled many groups with political opinions that the leadership of the FBI
doesn't like. It seems a bit hypocritical to level "you're just seeing things"
at a group like US muslims, when, in fact, they're under surveillance, and
agents provocateur walk among them.

Yes, "the government" is not a monolithic entity, and is composed of many,
sometimes rivalrous, sometimes unknowing factions. But this FBI thing takes
the cake.

